# "Send from from my &^%$&%^" line



## P Smith

I would add to vB new script what will cut that meaningless line from so many posts!
Is it new mania/hipe ?

If you so 'proud' of your gadget - add it to your signature.

Why need take space on the server(s) storage?

Who need to know what you bought/have in each of your post ?

Why you should advertise the company's products for free ?

It's pure *product placement* trick.


----------



## SayWhat?

Highly annoying and serves no purpose.


Posted from my keyboard using my fingers.


----------



## klang

You could just ignore it.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

+1

That was the first thing I disabled on all my Apple products. However, it doesn't bug me if others leave it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

It doesn't bother me.

Having a signature line at all is technically unneeded on forums like this where you also have a name and avatar graphic identifying you on each post... so IF I were to argue against a signature, I would have to argue against all signatures equally as unneeded "advertising"...

Isn't advertising the "ex-member squad" arguably just as unneeded and wasteful as advertising that you post from a mobile device?

It all seems the same to me.


----------



## BubblePuppy

If it is from the dbstalk app, it shows support for the app. That line can be changed.

Have a good day. Is this better?


----------



## koji68

Meh


----------



## WestDC

Updated:
Sent from my underwood typewriter via telex.


----------



## SayWhat?

I still like...........

Sent from my keyboard using my fingers.


----------



## P Smith

Stewart Vernon said:


> It doesn't bother me.
> 
> Having a signature line at all is technically unneeded on forums like this where you also have a name and avatar graphic identifying you on each post... so IF I were to argue against a signature, I would have to argue against all signatures equally as unneeded "advertising"...
> 
> Isn't advertising the "ex-member squad" arguably just as unneeded and wasteful as advertising that you post from a mobile device?
> 
> It all seems the same to me.


Which signature ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

P Smith said:


> Which signature ?


The one you removed after I pointed out the irony of complaining about signatures being wasteful while yourself having a signature.

Note that I wasn't complaining about your signature... it just seemed ironic to complain about signatures being a waste while having one.

I have a signature... and I don't complain.


----------



## BobaBird

He was actually suggesting that the line be moved _to_ the signature. That would mis-characterize those posts not made from the cherished &^%[email protected]%^" device, but then I'm not sure how my DBSTalk experience has benefitted from knowing the difference.

It's just an extra minor annoyance like seeing
Thanks,
Charles​manually typed to each post instead of being in the signature then having responders not trim the quote.


----------



## P Smith

He is getting this thread's idea upside down.


----------



## trh

It's been my experience that many with smart phones aren't smart enough to edit or turn off the signature line that so many phones have added.


----------



## Kevin F

Quick question, also I'm neutral on the issue.

How much space on the servers does the signatures actually take up? I would assume next to nothing due to the fact that it's just plain text. Correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## SayWhat?

trh said:


> It's been my experience that many with smart phones aren't smart enough to edit or turn off the signature line that so many phones have added.


Don't you hate it when the phone is smarter than the user?


----------



## P Smith

SayWhat? said:


> Don't you hate it when the phone is smarter than the user?


we should hate those gadgets what are outsmart their owner


----------



## James Long

Kevin F said:


> Quick question, also I'm neutral on the issue.
> 
> How much space on the servers does the signatures actually take up? I would assume next to nothing due to the fact that it's just plain text. Correct me if I'm wrong though.


For a simple line of text? Bytes. Times the number of posts made by that method it gets bigger.

It is a case of being polite. For some reason people don't see the politeness of turning OFF the advertising slug made when they post. And when they are making one line posts with a one line phone advertisement (plus the usual signature an quotes) that advertisement slug distracts from the post.

It would be nice if the user at least put a {SIZE="1"}{/SIZE} around it ... which would technically take up more server space, but would make the advertising slug less intrusive.

There is minimal value in the slug ... It helps to understand why users are not posting links back to original posts (the







after the quoted poster's name) and it might explain why a user doesn't take the time to edit better (editing on a smart phone isn't as easy on a full computer). But overall I agree with P Smith and would like to see that line NOT used.


----------



## spartanstew

It also effects the Search feature.

When using search, it doesn't look at signatures, but it will look at those "slugs".

Lets say, for example, that everyone that posted in the Tablet thread was using an ipad and said so via that "slug". If someone searched the Tablet thread for ipad, every post would show up in the results instead of just posts relating to the ipad.


----------



## P Smith

Perhaps adding simple vB script to the site will cut it once forever?


----------



## Fraaaak

Yeah, I really hate those things...

sent from my ass, err... burro


----------



## Nick

SayWhat? said:


> Don't you hate it when the phone is smarter than the user?


There should be a test for smart phone purchasers. Come to think of it, there should be a test for _a lot_ of things in life.


P Smith said:


> we should hate those gadgets what are outsmart their owner


Don't hate the smart phones, hate the _dumbass_ owners who don't have enough damn sense to delete the sig line.


----------



## BubblePuppy

If you hate the feature then (not than) blame the developer, not the user.

Have a good day. Is this better?


----------



## sigma1914

Nick said:


> There should be a test for smart phone purchasers. Come to think of it, there should be a test for _a lot_ of things in life.Don't hate the smart phones, hate the _dumbass_ owners who don't have enough damn sense to delete the sig line.


The users who use the signature are dumbasses?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Nick said:


> Don't hate the smart phones, hate the _dumbass_ owners who don't have enough damn sense to delete the sig line.


That's pretty funny coming from a guy that went out of his way to put a signature on every post made. A signature is a signature, it doesn't matter what it says.

Edit: I'm also not suggesting that your signature be removed, just pointing it out.


----------



## Nick

sigma1914 said:


> The users who use the signature are dumbasses?





Scott Kocourek said:


> That's pretty funny coming from a guy that went out of his way to put a signature on every post made. A signature is a signature, it doesn't matter what it says.


I direct my remarks to removeable smart phone signatures imposed by cellular carriers, not sigs in forum posts.


----------



## Nick

Scott Kocourek said:


> That's pretty funny coming from a guy that went out of his way to put a signature on every post made. A signature is a signature, it doesn't matter what it says.
> 
> Edit: I'm also not suggesting that your signature be removed, just pointing it out.


That's pretty funny coming from a guy that went out of his way to criticize the length of my forum signature while ignoring other sigs that run up to 10 lines of full-size text.


----------



## P Smith

Looks like developers/marketzoids find a way of placement those ads based on lack of common sense, laziness, ego, a motto of some - "I'm is something because of my expensive gadgets"...


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Sorry... but aside from seeming like a very minor thing to be worried about (this thread, for example, has taken up more wasted space than just ignoring those tag lines probably would)...

It's also advocating censorship, essentially.

This site has rules about signatures... and also rules about posts... mostly for protection from legal things to keep people from breaking or encouraging breaking of laws, harassing/attacking other users, and so forth.

IF we otherwise started telling people what it was ok and not ok to put in their messages... we wouldn't have very many members on the site.

The "posted from my iPhone" tag is no more insulting or wasteful than a myriad of other things a person might put in their posts. Some people like to "advertise" their hobbies or satellite hardware or post a favorite quote.

Many people have avatars that essentially advertise and those images take up much more space than a tag line... My own avatar is clearly an advertisement for Pepsi products, for example.

I'm just not seeing the need to be so invested in complaining about this particular problem.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

This appears to be a "much to do about nothing" thread.

Signatures have contained various content here as long as I can remember over about 7 years at DBSTalk. 

Nothing new.

In cases where the signature content lines get too verbose or inappropriate...the Moderators have always managed those as cases arise.

Chris Blount is always quite well informed (as are his Moderators) on how his site is operating, and I'm very certain if any issues arose, they would be handled with the grace and careful revisions required to date.


----------



## trdrjeff

It's the NASCARification of the interwebs


----------



## Doug Brott

It's coming from 3rd party apps .. They don't bug me in the least because I generally ignore them. It's helpful (for me) in E-mails because then it's usually clear from my response that I'm away from my desk.


----------



## SayWhat?

In emails, fine.

In forum posts, not so fine.


----------



## Chris Blount

I realize this is a bit of a hot button topic but its really no big deal. The people using the mobile app have the ability to turn it off. We can't turn it off for them and I don't really want to run a script blocking the signatures. Not very cool and only sets limits that are unnecessary. 

Personally whenever I see the text, I think it's cool that people are using the app. The site (DBSTalk) pays to have the app available for free. We could have easily distrubuted the paid version of the app but we thought it was important that the users of the site have it available to them at no cost. Makes everyone more happy in the long run.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I love the Android app, it get used almost every day here.


----------



## Laxguy

P Smith said:


> It's pure *product placement* trick.


Not purely, though the folks at Apple put it in there for that reason.

I keep mine in as it helps me keep track better and if I make a misteak in speling or whatever, it's more forgivable coming from an iThing.

~~ Sent from my aluminum clad MacBook Air from my mansion.


----------



## TBlazer07

FINALLY someone posted this!

The difference is, you can turn off Avatars & Signatures if they bother you but you can't turn off the "Posted from my Whodad Dodad" taglines because they are in the message body. In the general scheme of things it's no big deal but it is annoying.

From the control panel:
You have the option to show or hide various elements of messages, which may be of use to users on slow internet connections, or who want to remove _extraneous clutter_ from posts.
Show Signatures
Show Avatars
Show Images (including attached images and images in


----------



## spartanstew

Stewart Vernon said:


> Sorry... but aside from seeming like a very minor thing to be worried about (this thread, for example, has taken up more wasted space than just ignoring those tag lines probably would)...
> 
> It's also advocating censorship, essentially.





hdtvfan0001 said:


> This appears to be a "much to do about nothing" thread.





Chris Blount said:


> I realize this is a bit of a hot button topic but its really no big deal.


Except for the fact that it F's up the search function as I alluded to earlier.


----------



## Laxguy

Well, hey, as long as we're talking about politeness, essentially, I'll plea to put in your location in your profile. All too often folks post in a thread where location is essential to know what they're on about.


----------



## Laxguy

TBlazer07 said:


> FINALLY someone posted this!
> 
> The difference is, you can turn off Avatars & Signatures if they bother you but you can't turn off the "Posted from my Whodad Dodad" taglines because they are in the message body. In the general scheme of things it's no big deal but it is annoying.


One more thing to be grumpy about! Sorry, though marginally so. I will try to remember to post less from my iThings, but it is quite useful to me to ID where I posted from. YMMV.


----------



## spartanstew

Laxguy said:


> One more thing to be grumpy about! Sorry, though marginally so. I will try to remember to post less from my iThings, but it is quite useful to me to ID where I posted from. YMMV.


Out of curiousity, why would you be interested in knowing what device you posted something from. I post from my laptop at home, my laptop at work, my desktop at home and very occasionally from my phone. I've never seen a previous post of mine and wondered which device I posted it from.


----------



## SayWhat?

Laxguy said:


> Well, hey, as long as we're talking about politeness, essentially, I'll plea to put in your location in your profile. All too often folks post in a thread where location is essential to know what they're on about.


That's a matter of personal privacy. No one NEEDS to know where I am.


----------



## BubblePuppy

"TBlazer07" said:


> FINALLY someone posted this!
> 
> The difference is, you can turn off Avatars & Signatures if they bother you but you can't turn off the "Posted from my Whodad Dodad" taglines because they are in the message body. In the general scheme of things it's no big deal but it is annoying.
> 
> From the control panel:
> You have the option to show or hide various elements of messages, which may be of use to users on slow internet connections, or who want to remove extraneous clutter from posts.
> Show Signatures
> Show Avatars
> Show Images (including attached images and images in


Actually the signature attachment feature in the DBSTalk Android app can be turned off or edited to read what ever the user wants.

Sent using DBSTalk app for Android.


----------



## Laxguy

"spartanstew" said:


> Out of curiousity, why would you be interested in knowing what device you posted something from. I post from my laptop at home, my laptop at work, my desktop at home and very occasionally from my phone. I've never seen a previous post of mine and wondered which device I posted it from.


It's placing the context, and knowing what I used helps me recall the situation.

Note that I have modified my line so it won't [email protected]& up your search uh, hypothetically at least....

Via jpm's iThing.


----------



## TBlazer07

BubblePuppy said:


> Actually the signature attachment feature in the DBSTalk Android app can be turned off or edited to read what ever the user wants.
> 
> Sent using DBSTalk app for Android.


 That was my point. The "reader" can globally turn off the "official" sigs of everyone but only the individual user of the device can turn off those sigs that everyone if forced see.


----------



## BobaBird

We're talking about 2 kinds of signatures here. The forum-appended signature, created from the UserCP, is the place to put your name, a quote or tagline, a link to your setup (not an 8-line list of devices), etc. It gets placed below a line that signals to the reader that the body of the post is complete and what follows is just some additional but likely unrelated information about the poster. The server stores it once, and it doesn't get quoted. As mentioned earlier, the reader also has the option to not have it displayed.

The OP and source of the admittedly minor annoyance is having this irrelevant information or sign-off added to the _body_ of each post. When the iDoodad expert posts on other topics, it also adds clutter to iDoodad search results which can already be overwhelming if you don't know exactly what to search for.

It's not about whether signatures are or are not desireable in general, but their proper placement.


BubblePuppy said:


> If it is from the dbstalk app, it shows support for the app.


That I can see, because people do need to know about alternate ways to post to the site. A quick look at the home page and this forum's sticky threads didn't show anything like that though. I would suggest a home page "DBSTalk for Mobile" Info Link that would take you to an info page or support forum sticky that lists what's available, how to get it, and some FAQ and tips. Rather than a signature in the body, a tagline like "mobile app user" could be added in the avatar panel, maybe under DBSTalk Club Member.


----------



## tcusta00

I think they're annoying and serve no purpose. 


Sent from my recliner on my iPad in my living room about 7 miles from the center of town near a few farms and pastures at twilight while some birds chirp outside and the dog licks her paws in front of me on the rug that's colored various shades of brown and other earth tones. 

But no one really cares.


----------



## tcusta00

"BobaBird" said:


> That I can see, because people do need to know about alternate ways to post to the site. A quick look at the home page and this forum's sticky threads didn't show anything like that though. I would suggest a home page "DBSTalk for Mobile" Info Link that would take you to an info page or support forum sticky that lists what's available, how to get it, and some FAQ and tips. Rather than a signature in the body, a tagline like "mobile app user" could be added in the avatar panel, maybe under DBSTalk Club Member.


If you visit the site from a mobile device you automatically get a popup alerting you to this fact.


----------



## SayWhat?

_That I can see, because people do need to know about alternate ways to post to the site.

Rather than a signature in the body, a tagline like "mobile app user" could be added in the avatar panel, maybe under DBSTalk Club Member._

I don't care about alternate ways to post or what device someone is posting from. It's irrelevant.


----------



## James Long

Scott Kocourek said:


> That's pretty funny coming from a guy that went out of his way to put a signature on every post made.


Went out of his way? Once a signature is created it is easier to post WITH it than without. I actually go "out of my way" to uncheck the signature block on most of my posts, because I don't want my signature to interfere with what I'm posting. (I'd delete the signature completely but there are posts where I want it there.)

But it isn't the signature that is the problem. It is the advertising slug.

I appreciate users who have gone "out of their way" to turn it off in their posts.
:joy::joy::joy::joy::joy:


----------



## Scott Kocourek

James Long said:


> Went out of his way? *Once a signature is created *it is easier to post WITH it than without. I actually go "out of my way" to uncheck the signature block on most of my posts, because I don't want my signature to interfere with what I'm posting. (I'd delete the signature completely but there are posts where I want it there.)


The bolded part is the point I was making, The smart phone app for DBSTalk app automatically adds it so.... You have to go out of your way to create a regular signature (which I have one) and it's a default on the app.

Something tells me you knew that though. :bang


----------



## Stewart Vernon

spartanstew said:


> Except for the fact that it F's up the search function as I alluded to earlier.


That might be a valid point..

But so does people who can't spell or use proper grammar... but it has been well established that regular forum users don't want spelling and grammar police on them all the time..

It is, however, an undeniable truth that if everyone used proper grammar and correct spelling, things would be more reliable to search... also people could use better choices of words for their titles that give an accurate indication of the content of the thread.

I could go on... but to some extent the encouragement of the free exchange of ideas on forums like this comes with the necessity to overlook some things that would burden people beyond their willingness to participate in that exchange.

We all have our pet peeves... but enforcing our pet peeves would get us nowhere fast!


----------



## P Smith

IMHO, it was and still stupidious addition to the forum last months. 

[For me, such poster fall in category of those 'happiest strollers' who are wearing sunglasses with 'GUCCI' or 'PARDA' or other big label on it what cover 1/3 of vision. *It's my mud and I'm happiest dude in a world*. He he.]


----------



## nought1

When I first got a Blackberry, the first thing i did was remove the sent from line. After 2 weeks, I put it back. I wanted the recipient to know that the reason the email was short or choppy was that it was sent from a phone (small keyboard) and not a computer with a full size keyboard.


----------



## Laxguy

P Smith said:


> IMHO, it was and still stupidious addition to the forum last months.


Of course it's your opinion, but humble it's not.... [Nor is mine; virtually no one else's either.]

Thanks for sharing, now be a good chap and put in your approximate location.


----------



## spartanstew

nought1 said:


> When I first got a Blackberry, the first thing i did was remove the sent from line. After 2 weeks, I put it back. I wanted the recipient to know that the reason the email was short or choppy was that it was sent from a phone (small keyboard) and not a computer with a full size keyboard.


Me too, but email is a bit different.


----------



## SayWhat?

> I wanted the recipient to know that the reason the email was short or choppy was that it was sent from a phone (small keyboard)


If you can't format a message properly from those devices, don't use them.


----------



## James Long

Laxguy said:


> Of course it's your opinion, but humble it's not.... [Nor is mine; virtually no one else's either.]
> 
> Thanks for sharing, now be a good chap and put in your approximate location.


In a chair, approximately two feet from a lamp.

Posted using Firefox 4.0.1 on my Acer while watching CNN HD on a DISH Network ViP-622.
Mortgage provided by Wells Fargo. Electricity provided by American Electric Power.
Internet service provided by Frontier.


----------



## tcusta00

"SayWhat?" said:


> If you can't format a message properly from those devices, don't use them.


Amen to that.


----------



## Laxguy

James Long said:


> In a chair, approximately two feet from a lamp.
> 
> Posted using Firefox 4.0.1 on my Acer while watching CNN HD on a DISH Network ViP-622.
> Mortgage provided by Wells Fargo. Electricity provided by American Electric Power.
> Internet service provided by Frontier.


Heh. You make it quite possible with one half of a GPS fix, as well as other hints. ...... I once knew pretty close to where you'd be, but forgot what I used to piece it together.


----------



## BobaBird

tcusta00 said:


> If you visit the site from a mobile device you automatically get a popup alerting you to this fact.


That's pretty slick, does it work that way on all mobile platforms?

p.s. I'm glad your dog was there to inspire you to share this.


----------



## tcusta00

"BobaBird" said:


> That's pretty slick, does it work that way on all mobile platforms?
> 
> p.s. I'm glad your dog was there to inspire you to share this.


Not sure which platforms it works on. It does work on iOS.


----------



## SayWhat?

No spam for you!!!


----------



## spartanstew

tcusta00 said:


> Not sure which platforms it works on. It does work on iOS.


Does the same thing on my Droid Incredible.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

It bothers me more that some of these apps don't seem to include the link to quoted post so you have to search for them.

Mike


----------



## P Smith

This one ?


Code:


var androidBranded = true;
var iphoneBranded = true;
var forumName = 'DBSTalk.com';

function
forumRunnerCookie ()
{
    var expires = new Date();
    expires.setTime(expires.getTime() + (90 * 1000 * 60 * 60 * 24));
    document.cookie = 'skip_fr_detect=false;expires=' + expires.toGMTString() + ';path=/';
}

function
forumRunnerAndroid (opera)
{
    var msg;
    var operaMsg;
    if (androidBranded && forumName != '') {
	msg = forumName + ' supports this Android device with a free App!  Tap OK to download the app, or Cancel to dismiss this prompt indefinitely.';
	operaMsg = forumName + ' supports this Android device with a free App!  Search for "' + forumName + '" in the Market to learn more about it.  Reload the page to load the normal website.';
    } else {
	msg = 'This forum supports this Android device with an App!  Tap OK to read more about Forum Runner for Android OS.';
	operaMsg = 'This forum supports this Android device with an App!  Search for "Forum Runner" in the Market to learn more about it.  Reload the page to load the normal website.';
    }
    
    if (opera) {
	forumRunnerCookie();
	alert(operaMsg);
	return;
    }
	
    if (confirm(msg)) {
	window.location = 'market://details?id=net.endoftime.android.forumrunner.dbstalk';
    } else {
	forumRunnerCookie();
    }
}

function
forumRunnerIphone (type, opera)
{
    var operaMsg;
    var safariMsg;

    if (iphoneBranded) {
	operaMsg = forumName + ' supports the ' + type + ' with a free App!  Search for "' + forumName + '" in the App Store to learn more about it.';
	safariMsg = forumName + ' supports the ' + type + ' with a free App!  Tap OK to download the app, or Cancel to dismiss this prompt indefinitely.';
    } else {
	operaMsg = 'This forum supports the ' + type + ' with an App!  Search for "Forum Runner" in the App Store to learn more about it.';
	safariMsg = 'This forum supports the ' + type + ' with an App!  Tap OK to read more about Forum Runner for ' + type + '.';
    }

    if (opera) {
	forumRunnerCookie();
	alert(operaMsg);
	return;
    }

    if (confirm(safariMsg)) {
	window.location = 'http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/forum-runner-vbulletin/id376678224?mt=8';
    } else {
	forumRunnerCookie();
    }
}

function
forumRunnerDetect ()
{
    if (document.cookie.indexOf('skip_fr_detect=false') == -1) {
	var agent = navigator.userAgent.toLowerCase();
	var type;
	var opera = (agent.indexOf('opera') != -1);
	var android = iphone = false;

	if (agent.indexOf('iphone') != -1) {
	    type = 'iPhone';
	    iphone = true;
	} else if (agent.indexOf('ipod') != -1) {
	    type = 'iPod Touch';
	    iphone = true;
	} else if (agent.indexOf('ipad') != -1) {
	    type = 'iPad';
	    iphone = true;
	} else if (agent.indexOf('android') != -1) {
	    android = true;
	} else {
	    return;
	}

	if (android) {
	    forumRunnerAndroid(opera);
	} else if (iphone) {
	    forumRunnerIphone(type, opera)
	}
    }
}

forumRunnerDetect();


----------



## James Long

"Mike Bertelson" said:


> It bothers me more that some of these apps don't seem to include the link to quoted post so you have to search for them.
> 
> Mike


The apps are a subset of the normal forum features. It was not that long ago where even web posted quotes didn't have the link.

I wish all the options were there or could be easily found. For example, on web posts the control panel signature can be turned off per post. On app posts there is no option? On the app I don't see the control panel signatures OR the ForumRunner signature. So I don't know what the post looks like to the web user until I see it on the web later. It isn't WYSIWYG.

Please be patient, and note:


----------



## James Long

James Long said:


> Please be patient, and note:


OK, that didn't work either. (My Droid sig should have been there.) :sure:


Scott Kocourek said:


> The bolded part is the point I was making, The smart phone app for DBSTalk app automatically adds it so.... You have to go out of your way to create a regular signature (which I have one) and it's a default on the app.
> 
> Something tells me you knew that though. :bang


I just got the app over the weekend (late to the party) and the "annoying app sig" is off by default.


----------



## David Bott

Hi All...

I found an option on the site plugin for ForumRunner to no show those signatures and have made it so they do not show on the site. (from a few days ago on.) 

More or less I agree that it really is something not for the search engine as it is part of the post body itself vs in the actual signature.

It used to be that the the app for the phone had it OFF by default and it would need to be turned ON. Not sure when that changed but the next release will have it OFF by default in the APP. (Not that it matters now that I have it off site wide.)

Thanks


----------



## P Smith

Thanks David.


----------



## Laxguy

What does the stripper search for?


----------



## Laxguy

Laxguy said:


> What does the stripper search for?


Well, that's not so important, as apparently it doesn't search for a string but the device from which it was sent.

So, may I understand: A handful of guys complain bitterly about mobile devices planting their own sig line. One or two because it creates too many hits when searching for iPad or Android. Some guys turn their sigs off on the mobile devices, some remove the key words from it so the "false hits" won't occur. Some of the complainers are ticked off as Gucci haters, or just ticked off in general.

Now, due to this handful, someone decides to ban all automatically?? Is this how this board works, really?


----------



## Nick

Laxguy said:


> ...Is this how this board works, really?


Yes. DBSTalk.com is privately owned and, as such, is not a democracy. However, users' opinions and suggestions are certainly taken under consideration.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

David Bott said:


> Hi All...
> 
> I found an option on the site plugin for ForumRunner to no show those signatures and have made it so they do not show on the site. (from a few days ago on.)
> 
> More or less I agree that it really is something not for the search engine as it is part of the post body itself vs in the actual signature.
> 
> It used to be that the the app for the phone had it OFF by default and it would need to be turned ON. Not sure when that changed but the next release will have it OFF by default in the APP. (Not that it matters now that I have it off site wide.)
> 
> Thanks


And that explains why it no longer shows up for me.


----------



## MysteryMan

Laxguy said:


> Of course it's your opinion, but humble it's not.... [Nor is mine; virtually no one else's either.]
> 
> Thanks for sharing, now be a good chap and put in your approximate location.


:lol: Why are members locations so important to you?


----------



## Laxguy

MysteryMan said:


> Why are members' locations so important to you?


Glad you asked! 

*Caveats: It's none of my business, and, most of the time, it matters to no one.
*
But: There are a number of times where one's location being absent is a detriment to the meaning of a post. e.g., when talking about cable companies, or weather, or gas prices, or local shopping options, etc.. Oh, and personally I like geography and sometimes it helps to understand where a poster is "coming from".

I get that some think it's perhaps an invasion of privacy; some won't do it simply because they've been asked to; some think their entry is amusing; whatever.


----------



## James Long

Stuart Sweet said:


> And that explains why it no longer shows up for me.


And why mine never showed (I only started trying to use it a couple of days ago as a test).

BTW: The current app has the signature defaulted to OFF.


----------



## tcusta00

"Laxguy" said:


> Glad you asked!
> 
> Caveats: It's none of my business, and, most of the time, it matters to no one.
> 
> But: There are a number of times where one's location being absent is a detriment to the meaning of a post. e.g., when talking about cable companies, or weather, or gas prices, or local shopping options, etc.. Oh, and personally I like geography and sometimes it helps to understand where a poster is "coming from".
> 
> I get that some think it's perhaps an invasion of privacy; some won't do it simply because they've been asked to; some think their entry is amusing; whatever.


You could put those users on ignore.


----------



## Laxguy

tcusta00 said:


> You could put those users on ignore.


Sure, but many of those guys have a lot to offer. So far, I haven't wanted to put anyone on ignore, and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Nick

In over 9 years on the board, I have put only two users on 'Ignore'. Both were subsequently banned for gross violations of the TOS. 

(Almost) every poster has something of value or interest to contribute.


----------

